# Letty as she grows



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Finally decided to do a progress thread of our new girl so here we go

@8weeks (1st week we got her)









@9weeks
She's put some good weight on and came out her shell a lot now she just a big ball of energy !!









@10 weeks
she drug it home !




@11 weeks


toys holding well for now !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Good looking pup


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks JTP means a lot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey no issues. Always seems like white faced pups(of any breed) look so sad theyre cute.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah she always looks so serious But she has the courage and drive like a nut . I can't wait to put her on the spring pole .. and start working her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What a cutie!I can't wait to see her mature!Please do continue to share pics


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

dixieland said:


> What a cutie!I can't wait to see her mature!Please do continue to share pics


thank you .. i will !


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Aww congrats on your new addition! Where did you get her from?


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Aww congrats on your new addition! Where did you get her from?


i guess you can say i rescued her she was the last of her littler left in a Back yard breeding after i saw her i couldnt let her get into the wrong hands so i brought her home


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> cutest pup i seen in days - like the brown spot on ear!! light flirt "play" is ok for pups - that should fix ya till u can spring pole or work


yeah i got flirt pole set up for her now ill up load pictures tomrrw


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

So is dog combat as common in pr as rooster combat?


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> So is dog combat as common in pr as rooster combat?


idk but as FH said in one of my ealier posts about her



Firehazard said:


> There are more stray dogs in P.R. per capita than almost anywhere else...


so i didnt want to take the chance of her being fought or thrown to the street when she aint a puppy anymore
but cock fights are HUGE out here so i dont think anything topping that!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww what a cutie pie...I want to give her kisses.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> aww what a cutie pie...I want to give her kisses.


she loves kisses so she'd be in heaven :thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I've said this a million times there is no thread I love more than a progress thread can't wait to see how she turns out I'll definitely be looking out for this thread


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Couldn't be much cuter Dynasty! It will be fun following this thread and watching your new girl grow up. I wish you many happy years together.

Joe


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

more pics by tomrrw !


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

bump! updates


----------

